
Ask HN: How to figure out a research project? - ta6556
Happy New Year, HN!<p>I should preface this by saying that I&#x27;m an undergrad interested in Computer Science research. Additionally, I&#x27;m trying to keep my research at least loosely related to Virtual Reality.<p>Anyhow, here&#x27;s the story. I&#x27;m currently a research assistant for one of the labs at my university. The project that I was assigned to will be slowing down (due to circumstances beyond our control) for a while. In order to keep me busy, my graduate advisor suggested that I come up with a research project to propose&#x2F;investigate while we wait for the other project to pick back up again.<p>Unfortunately, I haven&#x27;t been very involved in the research part of things so much as I&#x27;ve been code-monkeying. This has left me a bit unsure of how to go about fulfilling my advisor&#x27;s suggestion. So far I&#x27;ve just been reading abstracts from ACM SIGGRAPH papers to help me get an idea of current developments in the field. I&#x27;m not sure that it&#x27;s the best approach to start, but it&#x27;s at least helped me find out what trends are present. Even after this, though, I don&#x27;t really know where to go.<p>Ultimately, I&#x27;m hoping to come up with a project that I could carry on to my bachelor&#x27;s thesis, and I think this is a good opportunity to get that ball rolling. And thus I pose this thread&#x27;s eponymous question.<p>Any thoughts or past experiences are helpful!
======
Jugurtha
Happy new year to you as well..

I'll share the couple of things I've touched on:

\- Multi-phase flow pattern recognition [example: two-phase. liquid/gas. Tried
to do that with only void fraction].

\- ECG anomaly detection on long signals [look up MIT Physionet for Holter,
Poincaré plot]

\- Time-frequency analysis (pretty cool stuff. Not just frequency components,
but the dates at which they occur. Energy levels, etc).

